#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  can i get mit pune....

## dia kashyap

hey i am getting 120 marks in aieee....i belong to obc.......can i get cs or ece or it in mit pune...





  Similar Threads: CMC Walk in in pune coe pune through jee main ?? fe pune university syllbus Top engineering colleges in pune | Best Btech/BE colleges in pune Mind Spark 2012 - College of Engineering Pune - Pune - Tech Fest

----------


## nitiarora

> hey i am getting 120 marks in aieee....i belong to obc.......can i get cs or ece or it in mit pune...


@dis kashyap you have a fair chance so all the best...... :):

----------


## dia kashyap

plz let me know dat i will accept obc from all over india...or from maharasthra only.......

----------

